# lakeland, fl results



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2007)

wow, some big names in the top 10!


----------



## Bobberqer (Jan 28, 2007)

and some big , past GC winners, all the way down the line.. That FL circuit is one tuff place to compete....  :?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 28, 2007)

Way to go Tuffy.  Congrats.


----------

